# Shareef fails physical?



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Reports from various Nets message boards (such as realgm, nj.com and apparently here) are reporting that New Jersey radio announced the cancellation of tomorrows 11 am press conference, because SAR has failed his physical due to his knees.

There are no links at this time, but I see no reason for NJ fans to lie about this. More as the news comes in.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

The Nets can waive the fact he doesn't pass his physical. They would be stupid to take back a trade where they hardly give up anything to get a 19-9 guy that fills a position of need.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

My head's spinning from all the potential one-liners...

Dan


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Tince said:


> The Nets can waive the fact he doesn't pass his physical. They would be stupid to take back a trade where they hardly give up anything to get a 19-9 guy that fills a position of need.


From what I read on the Nets' forum, the Nets were the ones who stipulated that he had to pass the physical before they would sign him. If that's true, I find it hard to believe they would waive the requirement.

Man, it would totally suck to have this thing torpedo the deal (even though all we're really getting out of it is a low pick in an estimated weak draft). That pick could be the one that makes the difference between a good trade happening and not happening.

PBF


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

ProudBFan said:


> From what I read on the Nets' forum, the Nets were the ones who stipulated that he had to pass the physical before they would sign him. If that's true, I find it hard to believe they would waive the requirement.
> 
> Man, it would totally suck to have this thing torpedo the deal (even though all we're really getting out of it is a low pick in an estimated weak draft). That pick could be the one that makes the difference between a good trade happening and not happening.
> 
> PBF


Well, the Nets are learning the extent of the injury I'm sure. Would be hard to pay someone who can't play, but the injury is probably temporary...nothing major. They will probably waive the requirement because what other choice do they have? It's not like they can just say, "Nevermind, Stro' come back!" They could go after Reggie Evans, but he's not gonna be anywhere near Shareef's contribution.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Well, the Nets are learning the extent of the injury I'm sure. Would be hard to pay someone who can't play, but the injury is probably temporary...nothing major. They will probably waive the requirement because what other choice do they have? It's not like they can just say, "Nevermind, Stro' come back!" They could go after Reggie Evans, but he's not gonna be anywhere near Shareef's contribution.


Well, I hope it works out for you guys (assuming you're a Nets fan). Shareef finally has a chance to contribute in a strong way to a winning team, and it would suck to see an injury take that chance away from him even if only for a little while. The dude can be a force in the right situation, and the Nets seem like just the right situation.

PLUS, we need you guys to make the playoffs to improve the quality of that pick you gave us! 

PBF


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

ProudBFan said:


> Well, I hope it works out for you guys (assuming you're a Nets fan). Shareef finally has a chance to contribute in a strong way to a winning team, and it would suck to see an injury take that chance away from him even if only for a little while. The dude can be a force in the right situation, and the Nets seem like just the right situation.
> 
> PLUS, we need you guys to make the playoffs to improve the quality of that pick you gave us!
> 
> PBF


Hehe, not a Nets fan, but thanks anyways. :cheers: I do however want the Nets to do something this year. I don't think they'll get past a healthy Indiana this year, but it should be a fun season of success they can build off of for next year.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

nets kinda remind me of the 2000 blazers maybe its cus they have a closing window and thats only there if they stay healthy, they could be the biggest flop in the east if not the nba


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

The Nets have formally announced that the deal is on hold at Nets.com

It reads as follows,
"Shareef Abdur-Rahim Trade on Hold 
During the course of the normal physical examination taken by forward Shareef Abdur-Rahim on Wednesday, August 3, 2005, to complete the trade, a question arose concerning a portion of the testing. The Nets are currently in the process of seeking other medical opinions, and until further notice, the trade with Portland for Abdur-Rahim has been put on hold. As a result of this development, the Nets have cancelled today’s scheduled press conference to announce the team’s free agent signings."


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> a question arose concerning a portion of the testing.


Shareef: Do I have to pass this test?

Nets: You mean, win?

Shareef: Yes.

Nets: Yes.

Shareef: I'm not sure I can do that.

Nets: Okay, the deal's on hold.

Nash: I just can't catch a break with this guy.

Dan


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

so does that mean the blazers have sar?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I can't imagine NJ not waiving this unless it is a really serious knee condition. But, if they let SAR go, he would be a free agent and Portland would get nothing.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Good Lord, if we signed him first, and that trade falls through... are we stuck with him at what we signed him for?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Paxil said:


> Good Lord, if we signed him first, and that trade falls through... are we stuck with him at what we signed him for?


I'm pretty sure he would agree to void this contract, as he doesn't want to come off the bench behind Zach again. However, I think SAR would be a bargain at that price.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

I would assume the "S" in any S&T is contingent on the "T" going through. That would be just our luck, though.

Dan


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

If the "trade" in sign and trade is contingent upon passing a physical, I'd guess the "sign" in sign and trade is also contingent upon passing a physical. The physical should be a standard boilerplate legal caveat in all NBA contracts, one would think.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

According to the inital report of the S&T on CBS SPortsline (tuesday) the contract was drawn up contingent on Shareef passing the physical. Shareef hasn't signed the contract yet, there fore he is still a Free Agent.

Not sure what happens from here. I suspect the "2nd Opion" will determine that the injury isn't so abad andshouldn't affect his play.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Tince said:


> The Nets can waive the fact he doesn't pass his physical. They would be stupid to take back a trade where they hardly give up anything to get a 19-9 guy that fills a position of need.


Agreed.... NJ would be crazy to not accept it as is

Its not like everyone has not seen him play for 8 or 9 years. He has been a consistant player of good health. The only realy stint he was out was for us for a while. He runs the break just fine.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Quote from the CBS SPortsline report on the S&T, prior to the failed physical.



> New Jersey president Rod Thorn would not disclose terms of the contract. It was not yet signed because it is contingent on a physical exam, he said.


It was something New Jersey put into the contract negotiations, somethig that make s me a little concerned about the deal being able to happen. They may end up willing to take SHareef, but probably for a reduced price and thereby not needing a S&T.

This might not be good.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Schilly said:


> They may end up willing to take SHareef, but probably for a reduced price and thereby not needing a S&T.
> 
> This might not be good.


That will make their starting power forward really happy. 

Thorn to SAR: "Well, Shareef, you're just not as healthy as we thought. So, even though we got you at a bargain price, we want $10 million back. You don't mind do you? Now go out there and get us some rings."

Hmmm. Not a good way to motivate a player.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Reep said:


> That will make their starting power forward really happy.
> 
> Thorn to SAR: "Well, Shareef, you're just not as healthy as we thought. So, even though we got you at a bargain price, we want $10 million back. You don't mind do you? Now go out there and get us some rings."
> 
> Hmmm. Not a good way to motivate a player.


Well, unless the guy's career is over, the first thing the Nets are going to do is tell the Blazers to take a second round pick instead of a first round pick.

It *could* be interesting if the Trailblazers tell them to go pound sand.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

If SAR's career is over, then NJ should not sign him at all (trade or MLE). But, if NJ still wants him, I can't see them coming back to Portland. Portland has a better hand now then they did originally, so I wouldn't count on the pick going back.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Nash played hardball.......and now the Nets get their turn at bat. This could be ugly.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

The Nets did sign Cliff: LINK



> In June, the Nets declined the $6 million club option on Robinson's contract for the 2005-2006 season, but were willing to re-sign him at a cheaper price.
> ...
> 
> *New Jersey has until August 12 to complete a sign-and-trade with the Portland Trail Blazers for Abdur-Rahim.* The Nets had agreed to send a first-round pick in 2006 to Portland for Abdur-Rahim, pending a physical.
> ...


----------



## J_Bird (Mar 18, 2005)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Nash played hardball.......and now the Nets get their turn at bat. This could be ugly.


I can't see Nash caving on this issue. He was adamant before the S&T that he was willing to let SAR walk without any compensation, and nothing has happened to change that. Look at what each side would lose were the trade to be called off: Portland loses a late first round draft pick in what is being considered a weak draft. NJ would be giving up a PF that has all-star potential in the eastern conference, at a time when their other options are rather limited. I don't see NJ having much in the way of leverage to get us to renegotiate the deal.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Nash played hardball.......and now the Nets get their turn at bat. This could be ugly.


Thorn is going to screw around and mess up the deal. But for them...

They need Rahim as their PF, there is not much left out there, especially at that quality. Rahim at that price is a steal.

They do not have many options left. They need to waive the physical requirements. Its been done before.... aka Paxson being traded to Boston? IIRC for Jerry Sichting


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

I know, I know........it makes no sense for the Nets to mess this up. OTOH - - - - -

Can't you just see Thorn and Stern sitting there over cigars and brandy going : "So you have decided you aren't interested in SAR? Know what would be a great way to tweak with Nash and get those bumpkins in Portland all riled up?" (cue sound of diabolical laughter.)


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> They need Rahim as their PF, there is not much left out there, especially at that quality. Rahim at that price is a steal.


I question how much of a steal he really is if the Nets are balking at signing him. There's a lot more to Shareef than just his stats, and I don't mean that in a particularly good way.

Dan


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I do not believe for one moment that Thorn is balking at signing Rahim. What he is doing IMHO is trying to get more from Portland saying they sold us damaged goods. Which is bologna. Everyone saw him set out for so many games last year do to his elbow problem. Its not new news for NJ or anyone else. And they very well knew it when they made the contract offer to him. If they did not, then they simply were not paying attention for a portion of the season.

Like I said before... they can easily waive the pass the physical provision if they want too. Its been done before and in Blazer history.

In the end.. they will waive it IMHO, just like they caved in for the 1st round pick like I said they would before.

If they do not.. tough... the only thing Portland looses is a middle to late 1st round pick, and the ability to purchase a player at or less than $5 mil. Nash will not budge on this. It does not good either way to this years roster.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

You seem to be assuming we know the cause of the failed physical, which isn't at all clear to me from what's been released.

Dan


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

arthritic knee ouch thats not a good sign for him.


----------

